# Fit and Fat...



## tinkerbell (Dec 7, 2009)

I need to remember that one can be in great shape, and still be overweight.

I hope this post is ok to post here.

The reason I need to remember that is...................... I am going to start training to run a marathon on May 29th. And I know I'll be one of the biggest people there. While I do hope to lose more weight before then, it wont be a lot (35 lbs at the most), and thats not what I wanted to post about anyway.

 I'm nervous and scared about doing it - but its something I need to do for myself. 

I looked at the names of people who finished it this year - and many are skinny runners that I went to high school with. And here I am at over 200 lbs and I'm signed up to run a marathon. I know compared to most here, I'm small, but IRL, I'm not. I'm still a size 18. And while I'm excited about this, I'm worried that I'm crazy to think that someone my size can run and finish a marathon. A marathon is 26.2 miles. 

I hope to get the ok from my Dr that I'm able to start running again, with the foot pain I was having. I really hope its soon, and I hope that it doesn't come back. 

Wish me luck?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of luck to you, Tink! I think it's great that you have a goal in mind, and that you're working hard to accomplish it!


----------



## Risible (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know you personally, Tink, but I sure do admire you. 

Go for it - and Good Luck!

P.S. Back in my days of Fat Activism, I was on a talk show (can't remember whose as I'd been on a couple) and the topic that day was Fat and Fit, so I was there to represent NAAFA and my bellydance troupe, the Fatimas. Anyhoo, I was challenged by a member of the audience who happened to be a female fitness instructor, maybe an aerobics teacher? She didn't think it was possible to be fat and fit, and wanted to take me on in a fitness challenge. The show followed up on it, asking me to come back, but she apparently refused to wear weights or a fat suit that would make our weight comparable, so it didn't happen. Eh, she prolly chickened out. 

I think it _is_ possible to achieve fitness and be fat - sure, it's easier to get around at lower weights, but if fitness means having a healthy body and being physically active, even competing in marathons, then you're proving fat and fit is possible, Tink.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 9, 2009)

A friend of mine was married to a woman who was about your size (at least from what I can gather from the pictures) or maybe even a bit bigger, and she completed the LA Marathon a few years back. It can be done!

You go girl!


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you for your support! I'm so nervous about it, and I'm now officially registered. 

And I'm officially 'healthy' as all my blood work came back normal too  

But its amazing how people think that if you're overweight, you're automatically out of shape. My co worker's bf is apparently always cutting down overweight people, and because he's skinny, he's in better shape. And I know I'm in better shape than he is, and I'm more active. Oh well.

And I think that's funny she wouldn't compete with you.

And yes, while I still plan to lose weight, and hope to be under 200 lbs when I do this, it wont be much under. With the training I need to do, I will lose weight. 

Training for this is about so much more than weight loss. Its about proving to myself that I am a woman who can finish a marathon. That I'm strong enough to do it. I've never though I could this type of person. And it makes me happy that I am. 

Something in me changed this summer and I love it. I love myself and my body, and everything that it can do. I dont care so much about what it looks like anymore.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck, Tink. It's inspiring to hear about all the ways you're active and living with gusto.


----------



## Jes (Dec 10, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I need to remember that one can be in great shape, and still be overweight.
> 
> I hope this post is ok to post here.
> 
> ...



awesome! Do you have a coach?
A friend of mine is in training, too. He's in the reserves and has been to Iraq and kept up his military athletics, and now he's set this as a goal. I'm impressed!


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 11, 2009)

No trainer, but am going to follow a training guide. I've been running for about 5ish months, which will help - I wont be starting as a true newbie 

My husband and I are going to buy a treadmill, and train in the winter months on that. He's been signed up for the 10k  We've made this into a family affair. I'm going to run the marathon with my Dad and my Uncle. My cousins are doing the 1/2 marathon, and my two sisters are signed up for the 10k too. And I'm the biggest one out of all of us doing this. 

I have a bone scan on Monday, and that hopefully will come back clear, and I'll have the green light to start training again. I injured my foot 2.5 months ago running. Its finally feeling better, but my Dr wants to make sure that it IS better.

Thanks again, for your support and encouragement! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## olwen (Dec 11, 2009)

Tink, it's awesome that you are running. What people do here when they train for the NYC marathon in november is start training a year ahead of time at least and they run along the route as much as possible. If it's possible for you to run the actual 10k route with someone alongside you in a car, it might help. Don't be discouraged if you aren't improving on a schedule you set and don't worry about your size. If elderly people can run a marathon and finish, so can you! Half of this challenge really is the journey, the other half is the finish. You can do it!


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks!! 

I wont be able to run any part of the route until that day. Its in the city that I grew up in, which is 4 hours away. 

I've actually done all of my running outside, and am afraid that I'm going to hate the treadmill. I love running outside. The only reason I'm doing the treadmill route, is so I can train this winter. Once spring rolls around, I'll be back outside for sure! 

Their website says the marathon route is fairly flat. Which is good. The 5k race I did, was super hilly. 

And yeah, I'm trying to not worry about my size, and focus on finishing. And yeah, if old people, and people bigger than me can do marathons, I'm sure I'll be able to finish!


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Tink....great goal! I remember watching, I think, the Bigget Loser reunion or something like that and there was a guy who weight 250 lbs who completed the Iron Man Triathalon. Also a woman about 260 lbs who ran a marathon.


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually seeing Matt (the guy who finished the Ironman) is what inspired me to think about doing a marathon. I had planned on doing at least a 1/2 marathon next summer, and possibly a marathon the year after that. I cant even imagine doing an ironman like that.

I do plan to do a triathlon next summer, just nothing extreme like an ironman (yet anyway )

But I'm glad I changed my mind, and signed up for the marathon. 

Thats part of the reason I like that show. Its part of what inspired me to start running.


----------



## Elfcat (Dec 15, 2009)

Keep us in the loop about your adventures!


----------



## RJI (Dec 17, 2009)

You can do it as long as your cardio training is solid. When i was in college my football playing weight was 300-320lbs and i ran @ 6-8miles every other morning as part of my offseason training. I'm pretty sure i could have ran a marathon at that weight because i was fit. 
How are your knees and ankles? Those would be the areas of concern during a long run. I'm not sure how far you can currently run but start small and increase weekly. There is such a thing as runners shape  I know i can go in a gym and lift weights for 2 hours but if i hit a track i think i'd make it 2 miles before i puked just because i haven't ran like that in 10 years but if i were to keep at it i'd probably be up to 10 miles a run by Spring. 

Good Luck I hope you finish it!


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!!

RJI - I was actually running longer distances. I could run 5k no problem, and was working on more. I did 5.5 miles a few times and felt good. I bumped it up to 8.5 miles and I dont think I was ready for that at the time. I had been having problems with my foot prior to that, but it always went away. Well after the 8.5 miles, my foot started to hurt all the time. I probably should have called my husband to come pick me up, but it was a matter of pride  and because I didn't rest after that for very long, I kept running and would do high impact work outs, and mt biking, it hurt for a couple of months. I finally went to the Dr about it (and of course, because I actually rested it, its been feeling better) and they did xrays and a bone scan, and everything looks ok. I'm actually going to call my Dr today, to see if he can give me the ok to start running again. Its warmer today (30's are warm??) and I'm itching to get out and run. 

My ankles - eh, they aren't the best. I sprained them both twice as a child, and they will sometimes ache after a long hard run. But I'm getting older too  and they've been carrying extra weight on them for years now. But overall, they are ok. As are my knees. 

I think there is going to be a total of 15 of us from my family running in the various races that day. I'm going to be running with my Dad, unless he cant keep up with me . He offered to run at my pace, whatever it ends up being, to help me finish in under 6 hours. If you're over 6 hours you may not get a finishing time or a medal. And damn it, I want both!  I'm not going to run 26 miles and not have a time listed next to my name in the paper.

I have a training plan to follow, that slowly increases your time and distance. I was already doing it on my own, but it will be good to have an actual plan to follow, that the end result is to be able to run a marathon.

My treadmill is on its way here.

blackcaesarbhm - good luck to you in your goals! Getting very active this past summer was the best thing I did for myself. I feel so good.

And sorry this is so long


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

Hows the training? This thread has given me the itch to start running again.... I might start some light jogs and build up to a 5k in the Spring


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Good luck RJI and Tink!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Jon! 

RJI - you should totally do it.  We can be training buddies 

I'm doing ok. I haven't started my official training yet. I think my foot is strong enough to, but I want to wait until my physical next Friday. I want to clear this with my Dr first.

But I have been running 20ish minutes a day, almost everyday. I slacked off a bit this week, due to women issues  but plan to get outside tomorrow to run. I've been sticking with about a mile, and feel pretty good after. I'm not a fan of the treadmill, but its necessary for the winter months in MI. I'm ok with the cold, its just the snow and the ice. I dont want to fall. And people in my neighborhood aren't the best at clearing their sidewalks.


----------



## RJI (Jan 2, 2010)

I never liked the treadmill myself but then i never had one of those super expensive ones like the gym has. 

I actually preferred the exercise bike in the winter months. It will still work the same muscles and keep the stress off your feet if you need healing time.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 2, 2010)

I did my first longer distance today on the treadmill. It wasn't too bad, but I so prefer to be outside. But my foot is feeling normal, so I think everything is pretty well healed, which I'm so happy about. 

We need to get a trainer for our bikes, so we can use them inside during the winter months, but they are around $200... and since we just bought a treadmill, we'll have to wait. 

I ran 5k today, and just feel really good. I'm getting back to where I was.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 4, 2010)

i think that is awesome..good for you  

I used to be fat and fit but then a knee injury took me down for the count. Though the last number of months i've been working on it and am so proud of the progress i've made  I'm glad to be getting back to being active again.

Good Luck to you


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tinkerbell, I was on a running high for a while, several years ago. I became something of a fanatic about it (ran during my lunch breaks, and both before and after work). I love the high you get sweating and pushing through the initial endurance pain, the feel of the wind on my face, that huge rush you feel once you've met your goal. I injured my foot while running and it turned out to be a hairline fracture that wasn't picked up by the initial MRI. My doctor told me that when the injury healed, to run only on a synthetic track, my treadmill, or on grass if I was certain that the surface was flat and even. Actually, he recommended that I stop running altogether and focus on speed-walking (and made the recommendations when I initially refused to stop running) but that was due to other osteo-related issues that you clearly don't have. Congrats on striving towards your goal and please don't run on snow & ice ... you could really hurt yourself.


----------

